#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [遊戲] 龍魂online(tw)龍騎士online(cn)

## 魚

轉貼一下官方的:
「龍魂」是一款主打空戰系統的角色扮演線上遊戲，以往的3D MMORPG多以傳統地面戰鬥來進行遊戲，在「龍魂」裡，進一步的將玩家遊戲空間拉抬到空中，你除了可以在地面上打怪、進行任務外，更多了可以飛行於空中、在空中進行「空對空」「空對地」的空中戰鬥。

「坐騎」在龍魂中扮演相當重要的角色，藉由不同種族的「飛龍坐騎」，除了可以讓你真正體驗「乘龍馭風」的快感外，而飛龍騎的養成與技能訓練成長，更能強化玩家本身角色的戰鬥能力，進行空中戰鬥時飛龍騎施放的華麗技能與聲光影音效果，絕對震撼你的視覺、聽覺神經。 

除此之外，遊戲中多樣的各類系統，包含「生活技能」、「副本」、「數百種任務」、「社群平台」、「競技排名」、「公會戰爭」、「攻城戰」…等，皆與遊戲內容、人物角色以及玩家之間互動環環相扣，大大的增加遊戲中的樂趣，一絕以往線上遊戲僅有「打怪」「練功」枯燥玩法。兩大陣營、五大種族職業、七色戰龍，進入「龍魂」，讓你立即體驗不同於以往線上遊戲的全新感受。 

可能很多的龍迷已經聽過這隻online game吧?
(又是龍迷又是game迷xD?)
是隻可以騎乘著龍在天空中飛翔的online game,
可以空vs空,空vs地...
騎著龍放魔法的感覺也很好呢xDDD
也開放5種職業讓玩家選擇(還算多吧..)

台灣的代理商說10月中旬才會封測,
但中國那邊已經上線了,
我就偷偷跑過去玩了xD
(誰叫香港沒有代理商代理這款!!TAT)

(以下為小的在中國那邊玩兒的情況(台灣可能會不同?))
一開始角色就已經有一顆雛龍契約石,
按一按就可以騎嘍~(雖然官方說要15級時做任務才能得到)
到差不多10多級(?我忘了)
可以去找雛龍養育者(?)換幼龍,
幼龍會有攻擊力及魔法,不過要注意,
龍是有精力的,
沒有精力的時候記得餵他喝那
個什麼什麼劑(我又忘了)
再大一點(角色長大了!?囧 是高等一點)
就可以養戰龍,
戰龍:







是不是很威風呢?
但是是要買的...(商城)
不過也可以打boss掉落...
有時候還會有珍貴的龍掉落呢xDDD
(可惜我不廳在香港買點數卡呀呀呀呀...orz)

總括而言,
這隻遊戲除了畫面有點不足之外(天音:不要拿韓國的開發商來比較呀! 是是..)
遊戲性也挺高的,系統(龍)也十分新穎,
龍迷們不要錯過呀xp

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

說到這個想到之前還在玩FDO的時候討論版有傳言說會開放空戰系統，不過到現在似乎一點消息都沒有

看樣子這個遊戲已經搶先一步了XD

這個寡龍也有玩過大陸版的(最近好像很長一段時間都沒碰Made In 韓國的遊戲了XD)

角色剛搞定進入遊戲馬上就有一隻會飛的龍，還試飛過感覺還不錯

不過還是因為主機在大陸的關係有些lag，這只是在新伺服會這樣

舊的伺服器進去點NPC就馬上斷線 囧

還好台版的在沒多久就能玩到了，好期待呀XD

----------


## 藍龍凱藍卓斯

龍是DnD的龍喔
有取得版權嗎?

----------


## 阿翔

真是一個龍的好game啊><
不過翔在Yahoo也找不到download的辦法…
請問大大們有沒有可供download的line*（還是link？翔忘了=.="）*？
感激不盡喔~
另外也感謝魚大大的介紹~^^XD

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

> 真是一個龍的好game啊><
> 不過翔在Yahoo也找不到download的辦法…
> 請問大大們有沒有可供download的line*（還是link？翔忘了=.="）*？
> 感激不盡喔~
> 另外也感謝魚大大的介紹~^^XD


http://www.lqsonline.com.cn

上面這是大陸版的官網

台版的話現在連封測都還沒到唷

----------


## 阿翔

> http://www.lqsonline.com.cn
> 
> 上面這是大陸版的官網
> 
> 台版的話現在連封測都還沒到唷


感謝冰龍大大喔~^^
台版還是大陸版都沒有關系，
因為翔是香港獸…
馬上就download下來玩玩看~

嗯嗯…
是download下來了，
通行證也申請了，
但是進去後的遊戲是怪獸字？
*（例如：資???ㄗ耨）*
而且輸入密碼後它說係統錯誤或密碼錯誤??????

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

> 感謝冰龍大大喔~^^
> 台版還是大陸版都沒有關系，
> 因為翔是香港獸…
> 馬上就download下來玩玩看~
> 
> 嗯嗯…
> 是download下來了，
> 通行證也申請了，
> 但是進去後的遊戲是怪獸字？
> ...


阿阿，忘了說寡龍在安裝程式和執行遊戲的時候都有用微軟的applocale這個程式(皆以簡體中文開啟)

因此進入遊戲的時候字體的顯示全部都OK

也許當時字體會出現亂碼和以上情況有關吧?

關於通行證的話嘛....

我在申請的時候為了預防萬一則是全部的分區都激活了(密碼也是為了避免搞混全部都設一樣的)

如果無法登入的話不仿先把所有的分區都激活吧XD



 

以下是雛龍的樣貌，果然和戰龍還是有落差阿XD。

----------


## 魚

> 感謝冰龍大大喔~^^
> 台版還是大陸版都沒有關系，
> 因為翔是香港獸…
> 馬上就download下來玩玩看~
> 
> 嗯嗯…
> 是download下來了，
> 通行證也申請了，
> 但是進去後的遊戲是怪獸字？
> ...


密碼錯誤？如果確定是沒打錯的話那我也不太清楚是甚麼原因
但如果是簡體問題的話(密碼錯誤也可能跟這個有關?(毆死))
下載microsoft applocale吧(在GOOGLE/YAHOO打也可以找到)
安裝完畢之後,運行microsoft applocale ,在瀏覽...找你安裝ONLINE GAME
的資料夾,找主程式(.EXE),按下一步,他應該會自動替你選了簡體,
沒有的話就自己按吧。按下一步,應該就完成了,記得在那個空格打勾,
那下一次運行lqs online時就能在程式集,microsoft applocale ,那個捷徑找到,
按一下就能玩哦.
我自己是用這個方法,亦成功了,如果還是不行的吧,就
等台灣的吧,10月下旬就能玩了,
有沒有興趣在台灣一起玩?xD
(我打算轉台灣的,畢竟好像(?)比較方便,還有,我不認識其他人啦...orz)

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

補上龍魂Online的台版官網

http://www.dkonline.com.tw/

搜尋時要先打上"億泰利"才能找到這遊戲(汗)

果然是標點符號的關係嗎XD?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

題外話

在巴哈的哈拉版看到這篇覺得還蠻有意思的就放上來了

※ 引述《dodotk (dodotk)》之銘言：
> 這套遊戲的賣點在哪@@? 
> 不是就只是騎龍而以巴?? 

derek1123(特攻神諜) 回覆:

賣點就是戰士被龍騎

因為龍〔主詞〕騎〔動詞〕士〔戰士 受詞〕

戰士負責跑，龍負責飛，一起合作當砲灰。

----------


## tsume

感覺很帥耶~
遊戲畫面似乎不錯喔
很想玩XDD~
不過要等到十月中喔
也不久,再等等吧XD~

不過不知道我這台電腦跑不跑的動就是...|||

----------


## 阿翔

感謝大大們~^^
現在翔終於可以成功玩到了~^^
感激不盡~
不過話說如何讓龍吃補充藥？
好像說如果紫色的那行魔法值沒有了就不能飛0.0

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

> 不過不知道我這台電腦跑不跑的動就是...|||


關於這點可以放心了

官網這邊有提到
http://www.dkonline.com.tw/main_news/news_081001_1.html

*在最新技術支援下所開發的龍魂，於遊戲運行時，所使用的硬體資源量相當低，也就是說玩家不需花大筆錢去購買高階電腦，也能輕鬆上線暢玩。無論是收費制度或電腦硬體需求，龍魂Online都要讓所有玩家都可以毫無負擔的上線享受龍魂所帶來的遊戲樂趣、體驗視覺聽覺的震撼極限。*

----------


## 阿翔

之前電腦「死」了，
翔就買了一台新的主機回家。
但是當翔重新download一次這個遊戲時，
它居然說「找不到MSCVP71」所以不能開啟遊戲？

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

> 之前電腦「死」了，
> 翔就買了一台新的主機回家。
> 但是當翔重新download一次這個遊戲時，
> 它居然說「找不到MSCVP71」所以不能開啟遊戲？


把下面的檔案放進C:\WINDOWS\system32裡面就可以了

第二種的可能就是下載不完全

改用GooGle瀏覽器或是火狐重新下載主程式看看吧

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

台灣29號要封測啦

我好不容易拿到驗證碼

有台灣獸要一起玩嗎?(勇：你要問多少次阿?)

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

> 台灣29號要封測啦
> 
> 我好不容易拿到驗證碼
> 
> 有台灣獸要一起玩嗎?(勇：你要問多少次阿?)


吾乃台灣龍非台灣獸也XD

其實官網已經公佈了許多取得CB帳號的管道

只要不嫌麻煩要弄到CB帳號應該不難

回到正題

這遊戲寡龍當然會玩拉，而且還從官網得知只要CB時角色練到30以上在OB時就可以兌換到戰龍一隻耶XD

說什麼也要把角色操到30以上XDD




> 活動一、龍魂鮮體驗 CB帳號「遊戲點數」限量送
> 活動時間：2008/10/29 PM 6:00 ~ 2008/11/12 PM 3:00
> 活動辦法：
> 活動期間，只要取得龍魂封測帳號的玩家，並於CB封測期間上線，每遊戲帳號皆可立即獲得CB專用遊戲點數100點(商城專用)、遊戲虛擬銀幣5000，讓你CB爽爽玩，翔龍翱天際！
> 
> 活動贈品：
> CB期間上線之帳號可獲得
> 1. CB專用遊戲點數100點。
> 2. 遊戲虛擬銀幣5000。
> ...

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

嗯嗯....我有看到 +.+

那到時候再看看伺服器吧 0.0

有緣就在同一個伺服器上見了

----------


## 闇月之風

現在封測已經開放了
剛剛去玩了一下..(早在封測開放前先去拿了一帳號(踹)
畫面蠻寫實的 尤其是龍的姿態..(這對龍控是一大福音啊orz)

----------


## 雷德托爾

可能我對遊戲要求太高了...

這遊戲真的爛到爆

只有龍是賣點 

其他爛得可以

它想學魔獸世界的控制介面 

又融入一些其他和這種介面不相干的控制方式

玩起來超麻煩 很難控制

遊戲界面看起來有夠不舒服

人物跑步動作很畸形

而且BUG一堆

NPC還會和玩家搶怪

祭司放補血技能會被怪圍毆(明明不是主動怪)

角色卡點會無法登入(等於說要重練)

簡單講除了龍

其他東西都很差勁...

CB第一天抱怨聲連連...

很少看過這種連封測都極不穩定的系統

難怪官網會說練到30等會送龍

因為要練到30跟本是難上加難

奉勸各位是為了龍而玩這遊戲的最好要三思

(以上存屬個龍觀點)

----------


## Kaileimute

我的角色真的卡點了!  :大哭: 

 不過真的很好玩!

(個人觀點)

----------


## 闇月之風

今天第2天...
發現BUG真的實在是有夠多OTL
很多人都在碎碎念著...
人物被卡點...你只能等到維修後才會被放出來(卡點這情況雖然我沒遇過...)
使用技能or物品有時候反應真的是慢了一大截= =|||
再不然就是使用物品or技能有時沒反應(這情況我遇很多次了...)

哎呀 算了算了...就因為是封測嘛...將就將就吧...  :jcdragon-tea:  
(個人觀點而已...)

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

由於先前寡龍有先體驗過陸板的，因此碰到CB種種狀況早就習以為常了(茶)

一些小發現如下

陸板的遊俠跑步速度似乎比台版的快

台版角色創好送的東西比陸版還多很多(像是陸版一開始沒有送龍精台版卻有)

回阿翔先前的問題:龍精我在台版是跟聖地的補給商人買到的，價格每個20遊戲幣(非商城點數)，不知道陸版的是否也一樣，總之去試試看吧

題外話:其實現在的OLG大多如此，一款遊戲只要至少有一樣吸引玩家去玩的地方就足夠了

----------


## Kaileimute

今天維修後!不卡了  :Mr. Green:  

我個人覺得是比魔獸玩好多!
因:魔獸沒有騎龍的感覺!

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

> 難怪官網會說練到30等會送龍
> 
> 因為要練到30跟本是難上加難


事實上要到30一點都不難

角色創好後進入聖地買好商城的龍騎士領主傳和聖地之泉使用後在去找聖地使者拿諸神的祝福在同時使用剛提到的兩項道具掛在裡面

今天開另一個全新帳號1等角色測試過，不要說1天，5小時就讓你升上17等

不用幾天就30拉，20~30也是每天掛5小時都能升個1~2級以上，現在寡龍的那個遊俠已經29級又70多快80%囉，預計星期四升上30

打怪反而讓寡龍覺得沒什麼效率(汗)

PS:現在官方也有針對等級到30和40的玩家提出加碼活動，大致如下

活動贈品：  	




一、封測期間帳號內角色等級達30級：
A. 隨機戰龍X1隻(不包含黑龍)
B. 聖地之泉X 5； 效果：使用後當你身處在聖地中時，人物角色將可緩慢獲得經驗值，持續時間8小時。
C. 高純度龍精X 20；效果：使用後可以恢復飛龍100%龍精值。

二、封測期間帳號內角色等級達40級：
A. 龍騎士領主傳奇X 5；效果：使用後可使人物角色在8小時內獲得打怪經驗值2倍可增長的效果。
B. 生命療傷藥劑X 20；效果：使用後每隔10秒，可為人物角色恢復550點的HP，有效時間3分鐘。
C. 言靈術：聚精 X 10；效果：使用後可以在３０分鐘內使人物角色的魔法值上限提升25%。
D. 言靈術：活力 X 10；效果：使用後可以在３０分鐘內使人物角色的生命值上限提升15%。

----------


## 狼佐

台灣龍嘯封測今天開放領取帳號了了了了了!!

之前翔龍CB沒參與到，這次很期待12/1新封測的開放囉!

感覺好像很不錯，BUG難免啦，畢竟也只是封測而已
不過CB完人物資料會被清空感覺有點可惜

----------

